# Solo drivivg in France - blind spot?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Driving in France in May this year there were a number of occasions when I'd be merging onto a road on my left when it was not possible to see traffic on that road in my passenger side mirror. Thankfully my wife could check and tell me if it was safe to go. However I'll be driving through France on my own in January and this could be a problem. Any solo drivers care to advise on how they get round this? Do you fit a second mirror to the passenger side?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its not too much of a problem, you just need to adjust your road positioning when approaching so you enter the junction at more of a right angle to see traffic approaching from the left. An additional angled mirror will help to a certain extent, but not much.
We have similar issues with a LHD in UK and I'm used to it now.

Pete


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks peejay, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've got an LHD as well and what Peejay says is correct.

Ian


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

My mate has a second camera connected up to his reversing monitor covering the blind spot you describe. It works well on his RV which is left hand drive. 

You can get auxiliary cameras at maplins and the relevant connectors.

We are both quite local to you so pm me if you want more info.

David


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

b16duv

Although good idea, there's nothing like line of sight!

Ian


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Ian,

You are absolutely right but there are some occasions when it isn't possible to position yourself so as to see both ways. It is really a back-up to enhance safety rather than a catch all solution!

David


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I have the same model... 06 ...there's a small mirror below the large side mirror... will this adjust to allow you to see more?


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*mirror*

Hi as a truck driver i have the same problem on occasion but have an extra wide angle mirror fitted to solve the problem and i also have an "idiot" mirror set on top of the nearside door to look down onto the wheel so no one can hide from me.
chris


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

xgx said:


> I have the same model... 06 ...there's a small mirror below the large side mirror... will this adjust to allow you to see more?


I'm sure it's just one mirror, although it may be split with a wider view at the bottom. Don't know if it's adjustable - I'll get the cover off and check it out during the week.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

:lol: That will be two of us... I'm going over the water at the end of the week (unless I funk it)

(There's just me and the Labrador now... like me, she's a bit long in the tooth to learn new tricks :wink: ... bark once = clear; bark twice = whoa!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blind spot*

Hi

I usually adapt the driving technique a little bit - such as aproaching junctions with the van at a "cock-eyed" angle.

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Make sure you have at least two mirrors each side. Provided they are correctly adjusted, you cannot have a problem. 
It's the same as driving RHD in UK and allowing traffic from the slip road.
Gerry


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

xgx said:


> :lol:
> (There's just me and the Labrador now... like me, she's a bit long in the tooth to learn new tricks :wink: ... bark once = clear; bark twice = whoa!)


I willalso have a labrador with me. Never thought of that - I've got about 4 weeks to train him :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've used mirrors and cameras to overcome this problem and would advise that the best remedy is a large (at least 6") convex mirror mounted as far forward as possible. This can be easily accomplished on a M/H with a luton by mounting the mirror hanging down from the underside edge of the luton at the side opposite the driver and well forwards. This gives superb results.
On our current "A" class we have the same mirror mounted above the N/S mirrors and can just about get enough angle to make it effective.
On a low profile M/H it's impossible to mount the mirror far enough forwards to be effective so the solution is to use an additional wide angle camera mounted inside the cab, looking through the front cab window at a 45deg angle. This isn't as good as a mirror but still quite effective.

To those of you who reckon they can manage by taking care of their road position etc. I would say it is possible in most circumstances - but not all. The enormous difference that an additional mirror makes is more than worth the trouble in terms of the extra safety and confidence it provides.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For the solo males it shouldn't be a problem - well not for long.

On the outskirts of most largish French towns there are usually off road parking areas where you can pick up a navigator - I know it's true because I've often seen trucks stopping to take one on board though it's puzzled me that these wandering map readers (for I assume that's what they are) have the oddest of uniforms, often very skimpy - probably what they call minimalist wear.

So next time you're bimbling around France on your own just keep an eye out for this roadside assistance - it might make all the difference to your journey.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

tonyt said:


> For the solo males it shouldn't be a problem - well not for long.
> 
> On the outskirts of most largish French towns there are usually off road parking areas where you can pick up a navigator - I know it's true because I've often seen trucks stopping to take one on board though it's puzzled me that these wandering map readers (for I assume that's what they are) have the oddest of uniforms, often very skimpy - probably what they call minimalist wear.
> 
> So next time you're bimbling around France on your own just keep an eye out for this roadside assistance - it might make all the difference to your journey.


Ahh, so thats what its all about. 
You often see a lot of motorhomes parked close to autobahn exits in Germany as well. A lot have 'Love Van' written on the sides and the blinds always seem to be shut for some reason. 
Perhaps they 'love' to pull the shutters to help advise poor defenceless lone navigators from abroad all about the location of awkward junctions in the area :roll:

Pete


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Buy an extra mirror for for your n/s . Which will be your o/s in France and angle it to cover the approaching traffic. as large as poss!! And Indicate well in advance.


----------

